# cutting 29.5 outlaw 2



## Lsu524

is it possible to shave off side lugs on an outlaw 2? how much weight do you think it would save. they go all the way down the side of the tire, i figured keep the height and shave the sides some. maybe just use the dremel and cut a few V cuts in the side lugs


----------



## Polaris425

Why not just buy OG 29.5's. Instead of ruining a $1500 set of tires.


----------



## sloboy

Don't think a "few V's" with a dremel will really hit on shat. Maybe cutting the entire small lug out to open up the thread allowing the tire to clean out better would do you some good, this will drop a few pounds also. Not sure where the $1500 came from but that a little over priced.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

I get 29.5 ol2 skinny wide for 750 mounted


----------



## dodge2500

some 20.5 ol2s realy were u got them want some for my gocart haha


----------



## chrisd11

Do you need spacers for 29.5 gen 1 ols


----------



## Lsu524

On the back you do to clear the gas tank with wides


----------



## Lsu524

Would it look dumb to just get skinnies all around???


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Lsu524 said:


> Would it look dumb to just get skinnies all around???



I know several people who run all skinnies. They look fine to me. Lol
You only need spacers on the rear if you run stock wheels. After market wheels set the tire out enough to clear. I'm running 29.5 og wide laws on itp 212s and have no issues.


----------



## Polaris425

chrisd11 said:


> Do you need spacers for 29.5 gen 1 ols



Only if your putting them on stock wheels. Otherwise, no, you don't.


----------



## Lsu524

Does anyone have pictures of their skinny outlaw 2s


----------



## Zmt919

Here's mine. Skinny all the way around


----------



## TGM

2012 Brute 28in outlaw 2's all skinnies


----------

